# Moving to New Brunswick



## sh.sabzevari (Jan 1, 2018)

Dear All,

I will move to New Brunswick in next few months and I am looking for any advice.

I am 44 years old and have almost 18 years of experience in IT industry in different roles including Full Stack Developer, Team Lead, Project Lead and in last 4 years as Data Scientist. I also have five years of international experience. I am leaving and working in Malaysia now.

I will migrate with my family of four, including me, my wife, my son (16 years), and my newborn daughter.

I am looking for advice regarding choosing the city, the high school for my son and neighborhoods which are family friendly.

Based on your experience, what should we do before the move? What kind of temporary living arrangement is more flexible and affordable? Since it is winter and we have a newborn what precautions should we have? Do you suggest to buy a car or rent first on arrival?

Based on what we have found so far, we decided to move to Moncton. I have seen more job opportunities posted there and we heard good things about Moncton High School compare to its counterparts in Fredericton.

Looking forward hearing from you guys.

Regards,
Shahram


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

If there's more than 1 high school: where you live will most likely decide where you can enrol your son. You'll have to live in the catchment area of the school you would like to send him to.
Have you checked that area, and if the school has spots to accept new students in his grade? Does the school offer the level of courses that you son wants/needs for his future plans after high school?

Try to connect with the local newcomers organization, they can give you lots of tips and advise about your new home town.

Employment - New Brunswick
(Employment Assistance link and others)

Networking is very important in your job search, so start connecting with people asap, and do it a lot. You won't find a job in your basement (looking at the internet from the morning to the evening), you'll have to go out and meet and connect with people.
LinkedIn is a very handy tool to make professional connections.


----------



## sh.sabzevari (Jan 1, 2018)

Dear EVHB,

Thanks for your reply.

I have checked with the school and they will accept my son. I also checked that the area and it seems the district they are covering is almost covering all Moncton. They provide bus transport since the school is 10km out of CBD.

With regards to linkedIn, I am very active there. I already expanded my network to include the recruiters and professionals from New Brunswick.

I was looking for suggestion on the best family-friendly neighborhoods in Moncton, so I can start looking for accommodation. Also, I appreciate suggestions about the best and most affordable way of setting up a temporary accommodation. Is Airbnb a good option?

Regards,
Shahram


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Hope someone else can help you. I live in a very different part of the country, with a very different vibe and very different prices. Can't give you any suggestions related to those specifics in Moncton (= too far away).


----------

